# Personality Cafe Random Playlist



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I've seen this done in various places. Basically, the idea is to put your MP3 player on shuffle/random, and list the first 10 songs that come up. Some will be awesome, some will be funny, some embarrassing. Be honest - don't list the 10 coolest that come up, or whatever. Just whatever it plays.

1) Gogol Bordello - 60 Revolutions (gypsy punk! )
2) Sticky feat Ms Dynamite - Boooo!
3) Lemon D - Change 
4) Fat Freddy's Drop - Breakthrough
5) Chase and Status - Street Life
6) LTJ Bukem - Deserted Vaults
7) Erykah Badu - Back in the Day (Puff)
8) Neko Case - The Next Time You Say Forever
9) CSS - Knife (cover of Grizzly Bear)
10) Badly Drawn Boy - Once Around the Block


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

1) Front Back - T.I.
2) Hold On - Good Charlotte
3) Ignition [Remix] - R. Kelly (chea)
4) Look After You - The Fray
5) I'll Attack - 30 Seconds to Mars
6) Dream On - Aerosmith
7) Poker Face - Lady Gaga (lolwut)
8) Le Droit a l'Erreur - Amel Bent
9) Where is the Love - Black Eyed Peas
10) 100 Years - Five for Fighting


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

1)Hell Song- Sum 41
2)18 and Life-Skid Row
3)Martha My Dear-The Beatles
4)Waiting on the World to Change-John Mayer
5)Lightning Crashes-Live
6)Undignified-Dave Crowder Band
7)3's & 7's- Queens of the Stone Age
8)No Good Son- Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
9)Mushroom River- He is Legend
10)7 Words-Deftones


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Panic! At the Disco - It's Time to Dance 
2. The Dan Band - Total Eclipse of the Heart
3. Katrina and the Waves - Walking On Sunshine 
4. Black Eyed Peas - Pump It
5. Chumbawamba - Tubthumping 
6. Toby Keith - Who's That Man
7. The Juliana Theory - We're At the Top of the World
8. The Divinyls - I Touch Myself 
9. Sugar Ray - When It's Over
10. Smash Mouth - Walkin' On the Sun


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

1. Cat Power - Sea of Love
2. Eisley - Lady of the Wood (live)
3. Vashti Bunyan - Against The Sky
4. EIsley - My Lovely
5. Jerryc - Canon Rock
6. Eisley - Combinations...shuffle my ass!
7. Regina Spektor - Folding Chair
8. Delerium - Silence
9. Band of Horses - The Funeral
10. Gregory and the Hawk - Young One

Again!
1. Imogen Heap - Headlock
2. Regina Spektor - Down the Road and Up The Hill
3. Delerium - Flowers Become Screens
4. Regina Spektor - Sailor Song
5. The Breeders - Little Fury
6. Gorillaz - 19-2000
7. Devendra Banhart - Heart Somebody Say
8. The Beatles - Hear Comes the Sun
9. St. Vincent - These Days
10. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney

I like this game  like entertaining an ENFP is hard hehe

I'm gonna check those bands and artists you listed, Geodude, because I listen to a huge variety and because the other music you liked, I liked


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh man, if other people can do it twice I can too 

1) The Bird and The Bee - Again and Again
2) Hercules and Love Affair - Athene
3) Fresh - The Looking Glass
4) Ed Rush and Optical - Bacteria (Pendulum Remix)
5) Benga - Middle Man
6) Sarah McLachlan - I Love You
7) Venetian Snares - Felbomlasztott Mentokocsi (fuck, I'm glad I don't have to say that)
8) The Bird and the Bee - Because
9) Concord Dawn - Fly Away Home
10) Laura Veirs - Phantom Mountain


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess I'll do it again too. :crazy:

1) Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
2) Time to Grow - Lemar
3) Rêves d'Enfants - Shy'm
4) Disturbia - Rihanna
5) May it Be - Enya
6) The Day the World Went Away - Nine Inch Nails
7) Shake Ya Tail Feather - Nelly, P.Diddy, Murphy Lee (lol)
8) Hate It or Love It - The Game feat. 50 Cent
9) Call on Me - Eric Prydz
10) Ihmisten edessä - Jenni Vartiainen


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Heck, guess I will go ahead and do a second. 

1. Weezer - Buddy Holly
2. Butthole Surfers - Pepper
3. Los Del Rio - Macarena 
4. Brooks & Dunn - Only in America 
5. Daniel Powter - Bad Day
6. Gym Class Heroes - Cupid's Chokehold 
7. Lenny Kravitz - Again
8. 504 Boyz - I Can Tell You Wanna F*ck
9. Heartland - I Loved Her First
10. Avril Lavigne - Complicated


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Innerpartysystem - Don't stop
DragonForce - Storming the burning fields
Kevin Rudolf, Lil Wayne - Let it rock
Willem van Hanegem & M6 - Origin(Tech_Mix)
Ram - Ramsterdam (Jorn Van Deynhoven remix)
Lordi - Monsters Monsters
Apocalyptica - Wie Weit
Nightwish - Bare Grace Misery
Dash Berlin - Believe in you
Forty Foot Echo - Closer

Hm, I think I got 'lucky'...I like most of those.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Katy Perry - I'm Still Breathing
John Mayer - Only Heart
Nerina Pallot - Geek Love
The Police - Next To You
Shakira - Good Stuff
Lucie Silvas - Without You
The Killers - Joy Ride
Christina Aguilera - Can't Hold Us Down
Micheal Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel
Kylie Monigue - Wow.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
2. The Corrs - No Good For Me
3. Rise Against - To Them These Streets Belong
4. Scissor Sisters - I Don't Feel Like Dancing
5. AC/DC - Highway To Hell
6. Manic Street Preachers - If You Tolerate This
7. Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire
8. Colony 5 - Future
9. Numeriklab - NCIS Theme
10. Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet! I can have fun with this one! :crazy:

1. She Is by The Fray
2. To Make You Feel My Love by Garth Brooks
3. Californication by Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Boys by Britney Spears (that would pop up.... )
5. Breathe In Breathe Out by Mat Kearney
6. I'm in Miami Trick by LMFAO
7. Whiskey Girl by Toby Keith
8. Alone by Heart
9. She's Everything by Brad Paisley
10. Thinking of You by Katy Perry

I could do this all day long! :shocked:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I like this thread...it's helping me find new music I've never heard before!


----------



## Myshe (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I don't own an MP3 player, but here's an itunes mix-
1) Van Morrison- Into the Mystic
2) Muslimgauze- Tehran Via Train
3) Bob Dylan- Idiot Wind
4) Alanis Morissette- Ironic
5) Ani DiFranco- In the Way
6) Nintendo Symphony Orchestra- Great Bay Shine
7) Fats Waller- Breakin' the Ice
8) Radiohead- Life in a Glass House
9) Charlie Parker- Stella by Starlight
10) Ethan Miller- Allagash

Weird... it came out way heavy on the folk-ish music...

Take 2:
1) Belly- Seal My Fate
2) Erykah Badu- Certainly (Flipped it)
3) Portishead- Cowboys
4)Lovage- Tea Time with Maseo
5) Ophelia's Dream- Mystere
6) Luscious Jackson- Electric
7) John Prine- Donald & Lydia
8) Dirty Dozen Brass Band- What a Friend We Have in Jesus
9) Massive Attack- Five Man Army
10) Delerium- Nature's Kingdom


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Take Two for me!

1. Give Me Your Eyes by Brandon Heath
2. Like I Love You by Justin Timberlake
3. Angel of Mine by Monica
4. Because of You by Kelly Clarkson
5. Cold by Crossfade
6. Junebug by Robert Francis
7. Creep by Stone Temple Pilots
8. Don’t Wanna Miss a Thing by Aerosmith
9. Head Like a Hole by NIN
10. Boondocks by Little Big Town


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

01. Ever Fallen in Love - Thursday
02. The Proles - A Global Threat
03. Nappeun nom - After School
04. Virgin love - AKB48
05. Freakum Dress - Beyonce
06. mr. wonderful - Ringo Shiina
07. HEY! (Don't bring me down) - DBSK
08. If I Can't - 50 Cent
09. GIRLY - Ai Otsuka
10. Desi Girl - Dostana


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

1) Concord Dawn feat Hollie Smith - Say Your Words (I love the Reese line that drops about 3 minutes in. Heavy)
2) Future Sound of London - Lizzard Crawl
3) Aim feat Q n C - The Force
4) Simian Mobile Disco feat Jamie Lidell - Off the Map
5) Great Lake Swimmers - Moving Pictures, Silent Films
6) Future Sound of London - My Kingdom Part 3
7) Justice - Let there be Light
8) Trace and Nico - Amtrak
9) Tricky - Overcome
10) The Tiger Lillies - Vagina


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

1. she - kicks (2:40)
2. she - Pioneer (3:24)
3. Rammstein - Mein Teil (4:24)
4. Rammstein - Sonne (4:32)
5. she - for lianne (3:58)
6. she - a gentle breeze (3:21)
7. she - Yeah Yeah Beats (2:44)
8. Nine Inch Nails - Down In It (3:56)
9. Slyandro Theme (1:32)
10. Evan Arnett - The Legend of Zelda Legend of Zelda Overture OC ReMix (4:42)

Ok yeah I'm really lame. :crazy:
And yeah that really is what came up randomly. :mellow:


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Take 2:
1) Amber-311
2)Unquestioned Answers- Thrice
3)An American Dream-August Burns Red
4)Cute without the 'E'- Taking Back Sunday
5)Stupify-Disturbed
6)Should I stay or Should I Go-The Clash
7)The Beast and the Harlot- Avenged Sevenfold
8)Empty Apartment- Yellowcard
9)Rock and Roll-Led Zeppelin
10)Hysteria-Muse


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

1.Ben Kweller-On my way
2.Brand New-Okay I believe you,but my tommy gun dont
3.The Get up kids-Long goodnight
4.The bravery-believe
5.Dead Man's bones-name in stone
6.Josh Rouse-sad eyes
7.Rocky Votolato-the light and the sound
8.Amber Pacific-the sky could fall tonight
9.The mountain goats-cotton
10.Brenden Benson-feel like taking you home.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

And again.

1.Regina Spektor-On the radio
2.Kevin Devine-you are my sunshine
3.Andrew bird-Imitosis 
4.Sea Wolf-you're a wolf
5.Neutral m ilk hotel-holland 1945
6.St.Vincent-Human racing
7.Joe purdy-isn't love
8.Teitur-to meet you
9.Wild sweet orange-house of regret
10.Limbeck-In ohio on some steps.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Ready For It - The Stills
2. A Single Moment of Sincerity - Asking Alexandria
3. Get Low - Lil Jon 
4. I'm Breathing, Are You Breathing? - Envy on the Coast
5. Choke on This - Senses Fail
6. Evil Girl, Angry Girl - Big D and the Kids Table
7. Renaissance Man - Sebadoh
8. Pick Me Up - The Format
9. Me and Zoloft Get Along Fine - Dance Gavin Dance
10. The Prayer - Bloc Party


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

In a rock type of mood today....
1. Break by Three Days Grace
2. Thanks for the Memories (I refuse to spell it like it is on the CD) by Fallout Boy
3. My Immortal by Evanescence
4. Kings and Queens by 30 Seconds to Mars
5. Better Than Me by Hinder
6. Apologize by OneRepublic
7. You and Me by Lifehouse
8. Van Nuys by Sixx AM
9. Savior by Rise Against
10. Down In It by NIN


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Bomfunk MC's - hypnotic :laughing:
Lady Gaga - Just dance
Coldplay - Talk 
Acceptance - Take cover
Oceanlab - Sirens of the sea
Nightwish - Long lost love
Scar Symmetry - The Eleventh Sphere
Lady Gaga - Just dance (again - wut )
Foo Fighters - Low
3 doors down - Kryptornight


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

Telepath - Chaos Theory
Portishead - Numb
Philip Glass - The Grid
The Future Sound of London - Dead Cities
Ott - Smoked Glass and Chrome
Amon Tobin - Cougar Merkin
Younger Brother - Evil & Harm
Massive Attack - Small Time Shot Away
The Black Keys - Heavy Soul
El-P - Habeas Corpses (Draconian Love)


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

01. Zero Gravity by Perfume
02. Twist by Love Aaj Kal
03. Glider by capsule
04. Pehli Baar Mohabbat by Kaminey
05. Little Light of Love by RXRA
06. Main Kya Hoon by Love Aaj Kal
07. Ariftu Albi Lamin by Najwa Karam
08. Did Ya by BoA
09. LA chA TA by f(x)
10. Good Love, Bad Love by Eddie Floyd


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

ennio morricone - gabriel's oboe
nitin sawhney - tides
mark knopfler - the long road
elvis costello - riot act
sting - january stars/everybody laughed but you
jonathan elias - ice on the st. laurence
david bowie - as the world falls down
peter tosh & mick jagger - walk and don't look back
solomon burke - none of us are free
the simpsons sing the blues - mr burns and his idiots


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Video Kid -The Birthday Massacre
Why Can't I Be You? - The Cure
You Won't Know - Brand New
Death At The Chapel - The Horrors
Lovecats - The Cure
Hot Topic is Not Punk Rock - MC Lars
Clarissa - Mindless Self Indulgence
Sadist Sagitarius - Cinema Strange
Exitlude - The Killers
Sex Changes - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

1. Shake It- Metro Station
2. SOS (Anything But Love)- Apocalyptica ft. Cristina Scabbia
3. That's What You Get- Paramore
4. Inside the Fire- Disturbed
5. Waking the Demon- Bullet for my Valentine
6. Hell- Disturbed
7. Until the End- Breaking Benjamin
8. Love Me Dead- Ludo
9. Somebody Told Me- The Killers
10. Attack- 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Space Travel is Boring - Modest Mouse
2) Let Her Go - Less Than Jake
3) Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds
4) Pathetic - blink-182
5) Ramble On - Led Zeppelin
6) Pam Berry - The Shins
7) The Word - The Beatles
8) Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
9) Breathe - Angels & Airwaves
10) Where You'll Find Me Now - Neutral Milk Hotel

A narrow representation of my musical tastes... I hate having to be random...
I don't even really like Less Than Jake that much...


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

1) Final Fantasy - This is the Dream of Win and Regine
2) Fever Ray - When I Grow Up
3) Them Crooked Vultures - Scumbag Blues
4) Portishead - Machine Gun
5) Psapp - Hi
6) David Cross - If Baseballs Had AIDS on them (stand up comedy)
7) 4 Hero - Take My Time
8) Ida Maria - Queen of the World
9) Antony and the Johnsons - Crazy in Love (amazing cover of Beyonce)
10) Immortal Technique - Bin Laden


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Five for Fighting - Superman
2. 4 Non Blondes - What's Up
3. Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood 
4. Dynamite Hack - Boyz In The Hood 
5. Shwayze - Corona and Lime
6. Spice Girls - Wannabe 
7. Alabama - Song of the South
8. RL - Good Man
9. Eminem - Mockingbird
10. Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

Reptilia - The Strokes
Amsterdam - Coldplay
Olympia, Wa - Rancid
Cannibal - Reel Big Fish
Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay
Little Wing (Little Ivy) - Jimi Hendrix
The Gift - Angels & Airwaves
When the Music's Over - The Doors
Trampled Under Foot - Led Zeppelin
Ooh Child - Phish

I love doing this random iPod stuff


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

1) 4 Hero - Golden Age of Life
2) Zero 7 - Swing
3) St Vincent - Save Me From What I Want
4) Vampire Weekend - M79
5) Goldenhorse - Northern Lights
6) Portishead - Sour Times
7) The Cure - Close to Me
8) Neko Case - Vengenace is Sleeping
9) Minnie Ripperton - I Am The Black Gold of the Sun
10) Freq Nasty - Amped


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Until The Day I Die - Story Of The Year
2. Two Birds Stoned At Once - Chiodos
3. Whispering Actually - I Can Make A Mess Like Nobody's Business
4. Existing In A Crisis - Bayside
5. Black Mags - The Cool Kids
6. Falling Man - Blonde Redhead
7. Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap 
8. Otherside - RHCP
9. Show Me The Money - Petey Pablo
10. Lust For Life - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Vertical Horizon - Everything You Want
2. Jackson 5 - I Want You Back 
3. Creed - Arms Wide Open 
4. The Fray - Over My Head 
5. Trisha Yearwood - She's In Love With The Boy 
6. Pink - Please Don't Leave Me 
7. Evan and Jaron - Crazy For This Girl 
8. Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You
9. Jessica Simpson - I Think I'm In Love With You 
10. Hinda Hicks - Our Destiny


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh god, please don’t let my guilty pleasures come on shuffle….

Take 1!

Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 Prelude
Miles Davis and John Coltrane - Straight, No Chaser
The Beatles - There’s A Place
Peter Cincotti - Aint Misbehavin
Pink Floyd - Us and Them
Elliott Smith - Pretty Mary K [Other Version]
Sonic Youth - Poison Arrow
Aphex Twin - Bucephalus Bouncing Ball
Radiohead - Backdrifts. (Honeymoon is Over.)
Madlib - Infinity Sound (Never Ending)
Iron and Wine - Cinders and Smoke

Because I know I’ll want to do it again, Take 2!

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Wolfmother - Witchcraft
Jackson and His Computer Band - Headache
Wilco - Please Be Patient With Me
Prefuse 73 - Ampexian Tribe of a Lesser Tim
Mad Season - All Alone
Grizzly Bear - La Duchess Anne
Coheed & Cambria - Ten Speed (Of God’s Blood & Burial)
The Clientele - What Goes Up
The Misfits - Attitude


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Try #1:
1. Ben Folds- Late
2. Sonic Youth- Hey Joni
3. Beach Boys- I'd Love Just Once to See You
4. Animal Collective- Lion in a Coma
5. Antony and the Johnsons- Aeon
6. Robert Johnson- Milkcow's Calf Blues
7. Tool- Triad
8. Pixies- La La Love You
9. Genesis- Dancing With the Moonlit Knight
10. 311- I Told Myself

Try #2:
1. My Bloody Valentine- Only Shallow
2. Beastie Boys- Rhymin' and Stealin'
3. Animal Collective- On a Highway
4. Led Zeppelin- Friends
5. Roxy Music- Grey Lagoons
6. Ride- From Time to Time
7. Tricky- Aftermath
8. Lush- Hypocrite
9. Koma + Bones- Morpheus (Meat Katie and Dylan Rhymes Mix)
10. Pixies- Brick is Red


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

No repeats

Talking Heads - Once In a Lifetime
Thelonious Monk - April In Paris
Richie Havens - Tupelo Honey
Michel Legrand - Windmills of Your Mind
Afro Celt Soundsystem - When You're Falling
Philip Glass - Runaway Horses (poetry written with a splash of blood)
The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
Nick Drake - Place To Be
Joe Cocker - Jamaica Say You Will
Warren Zevon - Mutineer


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Song--Artist

1)Friday I'm in Love- the Cure
2)The Truth-The Spill Canvas
3)Around the Fur- Deftones
4)The No Seatbelt Song-Brand New
5)Let it be- The Beatles
6)45-Shinedown
6)Working Man-Rush
7)All That's Left-Thrice
8)Teen-Age Riot-Sonic Youth
9)Holiday- The Get Up Kids
10)Dear Mama-2pac


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

God is an astronaut - Frozen Twilight 
2pac - changes
Kiko Navarro - Sonando Contigo 
Markus Schulz - Fly to colors
Jennifer Lopez - Do it well (catchy!)
Narcotic thrust - I like it
Limb Bizkit - Mission impossible 2 theme
Disturbed - Decadence 
Salvia - Always 
Sonata Arctica - Tallulah


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Slutgaden - Marilyn Manson 
Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
Is it 'cos I'm cool? - Mousse T
Center of attention - Jackson Waters
Girl anachronism - The dresden dolls
What I've done - Linkin Park
Someone to die for - Jimme Gnecco
Time is running out - Muse
Shape of my heart - Sting
Hallulujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

Beck - Lost Cause
Cure - Like Cockatoos
Portishead - Undenied
Big Star- September Gurls 
Pavement - Shady Lane / J Vs. S
Replacements - I'll Be You
White Stripes - Do
Lush - Ciao!
Ryan Adams - Wild Flowers
Paul Westerberg - You've Had It with You

and the next go round

Cure - 100 Years
Elliott Smith - Somebody I used to Know
Morrissey - The Ordinary Boys
Elvis Costello - Immagination (Is A Powerful Deceiver)
Bright Eyes - You Will. You Will? Will. You? Will.
Replacements - Lay It Down Clown
Whiskeytown - Breathe
The Magnetic Fields - California Girls
Portishead - Western Eyes
Ramones - I Don't Wanna Grow Up


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

1) Future Sound of London - Environments 1, Part 2
2) The Hot 8 Brass Band - Sexual Healing
3) Minnie Ripperton - Les Fleurs
4) Burial - Arcangel
5) Clara Hill - Ocean Queen
6) Peter Gabriel - Flume
7) My Brightest Diamond - Inside a Boy
8) Optimus Gryme - Immortal (Truth Remix)
9) Royksopp - Sparks
10) Shitmat - UK Swampcore Sucks In Comparison to Techstep New Wave


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

kalafina - Haru wa Ougon no Yume no Naka; red moon; i have a dream


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm... I'm bored of the radio... So time to switch to the iPhone!

1. Garth Brooks & Trisha Yearwood - In Another's Eyes
2. Bon Jovi - Blaze of Glory
3. Theory of a Deadman - Not Meant to Be
4. Britney Spears - Baby One More Time (don't judge me!!!!! :tongue
5. Whitesnake - Here I Go Again
6. Melanie Fiona - It Kills Me
7. Jessie James - I Look So Good Without You
8. Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane
9. Three Days Grace - Wake Up
10. Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

Justice - The Party
White Strips - Hypnotise
Diplo - Track 16
Barrington Levy - Bend your back
Dj Shadow - Track 07
N.E.R.D. - Kill Joy
Passion Pit - Moth's Wings
Drake - Say Whats Real
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Trophy
Martina Topley Bird - Baby Blue


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kommer ifran - Snook
Action Reaction - Winston Audio
Le Nozze Di Figaro Act 4, Ah Tutti Contenti - Mozart
Kiss Kiss - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
I Been Gone a Long Time - Every Time I Die
Great Awakening - Rise Against
Marijuana - 1200 Micrograms
An American Dream - August Burns Red
Symphony no.2 in D major, op.3 - Beethoven
City Lights Scraped the Sky - Gifts From Enola

lol what a crazy variety.. swedish rap..classical..punk..metalcore.. post-rock

oh and psy-trance too


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

1. weezer-buddy holly
2. twista-wetter
3. the beatles- i saw her standing there
4. rolliing stones- cocaine eyes
5. the beatles- help!
6. corey hart- i wear my sunglasses at night cool
7. keyshia cole- work it out
8. safety suit- stay
9. ke$ha- tik tok
10. boys like girls- 5 minutes to midnight

again again!
all together now..

1. rolling stones- start me up
2. right said fred- i'm too sexy (hahahaha)
3. lady gaga- bad romance
4. soulja boy- turn my swag on
5. justin beiber- baby
6. beyonce- sweet dreams
7. metallica- enter sandman
8. beyonce ft. kanye- ego(official remix)
9. taylor swift- you belong with me (lol i love how kanye and taylor are next to each other :tongue
10. the beatles- i've got a feeling

damn so close to no beatles in the 2nd one


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Biggie/Bone Thugs - Notorious Thugz
2. Jessica Simpson - With You
3. Drake - Best I Ever Had
4. Chicago - Hard to Say I'm Sorry
5. Green Day - Holiday 
6. UB40 - Red Red Wine 
7. Goldfinger - 99 Red Balloons
8. Johnny Cash - Walk the Line 
9. David Cook - Come Back to Me 
10. Bow Wow ft. Jagged Edge - My Baby :blushed:


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

Gotta laugh at the bow wow song....sorry:tongue:

Again

Method Man - I'll Be There For You
George Harrison - Far East Man
Gorillaz - Welcome to Plastic Beach
M.I.A. - Galangtion (Diplo Mix)
Damian Marley - Move
M.I.A. - China Girl
Ratatat - Kennedy
Dj Shadow - The Tiger
Lupe Fiasco - Food and Liquor Flow
George Harrison - Apple Scruffs

One more for the road
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Red Light


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

'ere we go:

1. Vashti Bunyan - Glow Worms
2. Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
3. Alela Diane - Can You Blame The Sky?
4. Regina Spektor - The Calculation
5. Mamas and the Papas - Seasons in the Sun
6. The Pixies - Debaser
7. Enigma - Between Heart and Mind
8. Cake - Let Me Go
9. Cat Power - Free
10. Kansas - Dust in the Wind


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Lose Yourself - Eminem
2. Sowing Season - Brand New
3. I Was Once Possibly Maybe Perhaps A King - Asking Alexandria
4. Cars and Calories - Saves The Day
5. To Be Scared By An Owl - Alesana
6. Young Lovers - Love Grenades
7. The Hexx - Pavement
8. When One Eight Becomes Two Zeros - Glassjaw
9. Mad - Ne-Yo
10. 99 Problems - Jay-z


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

No longer can I hold back the allure of this thread, so Take 3!

Fu Manchu - Seperate Kingdom
The Melvins - Hooch
Pink Floyd - Is there Anybody Out There?
Elliott Smith - Everything Means Nothing to Me
Cat Power - Ramblin' Woman
Gabriel Faure - Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No.1
Henry Rollins Band - Monster
Blue Oyster Cult - I'm Burning for You
Tycho - The Disconnect
The Cure - Love Song


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

Death Cab for Cutie - Title and Registration
Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines In A Crushd Tin Box
光田康典 - 世界最期の日
My Bloody Valentine - Soon
Elliott Smith - See You Later
Pavement - Pueblo
New Order - Slow Jam
Ryan Adams - Amy
Public Image Ltd. - Home
Echo & The Bunnymen - The Game


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'll doit.



Mindless Self Indulgence - Two Hookers and an Eightball [da extended remastered one]
Hadouken! - Liquid Lives
The Go! Team - Bottle Rocket
8-Bit Operators - Pocket Calculator (Glomag)
Jahcoozi - Rainbow Coloured Rizzla
Angerfist - Hands On My Ballz (Ft. The Beat)
Boreta - Bubblin' In The Cut
Datach'i - Drowner
Cut Chemist - What's The Altitude (Ft. Hymnal)
Britney Spears - Piece Of Me


Mmmmmm.....I love my mp3 player.


----------



## Feor (Jan 9, 2010)

Descendents - Parents
Circulatory System - Diary of Wood
The Zombies - A Rose for Emily
Velvet Davenport - Tangerine
Black Moth Super Rainbow - Forever Heavy
Spacemen 3 - Sometimes
LSD and the Search for God - I Don't Care
Leonard Cohen - Master Song
Sonic Boom - Help Me Please
Jack Rose - Now That I'm a Man Full Grown II

Yay, I love a lot of these songs


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
2. Bowling for Soup - 1985
3. Kid Rock/Cheryl Crow - Picture 
4. John Stamos/Beach Boys - Forever <3
5. Backstreet Boys - All I Have To Give 
6. Reba McEntire - I Keep On Loving You <3
7. Afroman - Because I Got High 
8. Spice Girls - 2 Become 1
9. Brooks and Dunn - Brand New Man 
10. Christina Aguilera - I Turn to You


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

1) Nightmares on Wax - Finer (Alex Gopher Remix)
2) Animal Collective - Peacebone
3) Jurassic 5 - What's Golden
4) Caspa - The Terminator
5) Zero 7 & Sia - You're My Flame
6) Animal Collective - In the Flowers
7) Massive Attack - Paradise Circus (feat. Hope Sandoval)
8) The Arcade Fire - Tunnels 
9) Hot Chip - Ready for the Floor
10) Erykah Badu - Next Lifetime


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. One And The Same - Audioslave
2. Torches - Rise Against
3. Who Are You - The Who
4. Falling For The First Time - Barenaked Ladies
5. A Thousand Years Of War - Authority Zero
6. Under The Knife - Rise Against
7. The Fallen - Franz Ferdinand
8. Let The People Sing - The Malleys
9. Revol - Manic Street Preachers
10. Sonnet - The Verve


----------

